
Educated parents have educated kids. Genes aren't the reason - petethomas
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2018/09/10/educated-parents-have-educated-kids-genes-aren-reason/3LRRnotV5RPxmwEJ4ssf6M/story.html
======
mailslot
The amount of time one spends in an academic institution is a poor indicator
of genetic influence.

May as well searched genetic markers for time spent at the gym, rather than
athletic performance.

